

Cloud Haskell - flippant
http://haskell-distributed.github.io/

======
mintplant
For those that might be scared by the fact that the "Recent Activity" list on
the homepage hasn't been updated in a while: never fear, it's still under
active development:

[https://github.com/haskell-distributed](https://github.com/haskell-
distributed)

------
platz
If Cloud Haskell is going to reference "Erlang-style concurrent and
distributed programming" and the Open Telecom Platform (OTP), I think it's
warranted on the site to also see a comparison of what, if any, differences
there are between the two in philosophy or differences in the Cloud Haskell's
interpretation of those two things. Will some features be prioritized over
others?

~~~
moomin
The most obvious one has to be that it doesn't run on BEAM, and so isn't going
to favour the "1000 thread" approaches of true OTP systems.

~~~
njs12345
Haskell threads are pretty lightweight - 1000 would certainly be no problem:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1900165/how-long-does-
it-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1900165/how-long-does-it-take-to-
create-1-million-threads-in-haskell)

~~~
dons
It was fun creating 3M threads on my laptop back in the day.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a4n7s/stackless...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a4n7s/stackless_python_outperforms_googles_go/c0ftyao)
:) memories!

------
carterschonwald
Cloud Haskell has seen a lot of work by a lot of folks, but it's important to
remind folks that it's not meant to serve every possible workload, nor is it
necessarily the ultimate design for distributed compute in Haskell. It's good
for some things, but not everything.

~~~
kyllo
But if anyone was wondering "Can I do Actor Model / Microservices in Haskell"
the answer is yes.

------
bsummer4
Any idea when GHC 7.10's static pointers will be supported?

~~~
DanWaterworth
Static pointers aren't all that usable in 7.10. I wouldn't be surprised if
they waited for 7.12.

------
siscia
What advantages it bring over Erlang/Elixir OTP ?

Other than get to use Haskell...

~~~
flippant
The obvious advantage is typed channels.

[http://haskell-
distributed.github.io/documentation.html#type...](http://haskell-
distributed.github.io/documentation.html#typed_channels)

~~~
fenollp
You can typecheck your had hoc Erlang protocols using Concuerror and Dialyzer

~~~
tel
Dialyzer is nice, no doubt! But to compare it to Haskell's typing is
disingenuous at best. Success typing captures far less information and
maintains far fewer invariants.

------
jarcane
I guess Haskell finally made it.

~~~
michaelochurch
I'm currently leading an effort to introduce Haskell in a mid-size Chicago
company that was historically a Ruby shop.

Haskell has past "made it". At this point it's an embarrassment of riches.
It's easy to get tied up trying to figure out _which_ great Haskell library to
use when the fact often is that any one of them is usually better than the
leaders in most other languages.

~~~
tseing
What has been your experience using Haskell been like in production? I'd love
to use it for my next project

~~~
michaelochurch
Very positive, and I'm not alone on this.

I know of about 20 companies with Haskell deployments and no one has regretted
the move.

